# Slowing TC's



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

A subject that I'm reading a lot about is slowing down the speed of TC's.

I see a lot of stuff about moving TC's to 4 and/or 5 cells.

For us OVAL guys NOVAK has made a NEW 17.5 brushless motor to help us slow things down a bit, and we have tested a NEWER/ SLOWER motor yet (a 21.5 motor)

Have any of the TC guys thought about giving the 17.5 motor a try - to see how it would work for your applications?

The 21.5 motor we've tested I believe would make a GREAT "Entry Level" Brushless class motor in a TC...


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

i think the 13.5 class is a great class in TC, i think rc RACING should be fast....?!


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

i would however test one, just to see i kinda missed the intent of your post the first read through


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

racer34

I too like to go fast - but I also like good racing...so I run FAST classes sometimes...and SLOW/Competitive classes also.

There's nothing like the feel of a 6x1 MOD in either a TC or a OVAL CAR - but rarely do you get close Door to Door racing with that kind of speed.

Neither of those was the point of this thread however. I have been reading about all the attempts to slow the cars down w/ less cells. (which is what we did almost 10 years ago on the Oval)

Now we are looking at LIPO batteries, due to the crappy 4200 IB cells and rapid change in the NiMh technology. But to increase the voltage we had to look to a MUCH higher wind motor (Brushless) to achieve the speeds desired. 

I would like to see TC's look at this route as well, vs looking at LOWER number of cells.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

i agree.... if with the lower voltage rules lipos arent acceptable then i know i wont be racing

if you have to lift less with a slower motor then small things like belt drag, bearing drag ect ect will show up making the gap between expierenced racer and new racer still a vst gap to jump


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

The 13.5 motors are already faster than 27t in sedans. I have yet to see a 17.5 in action, but that may be closer to the existing stock motors than the 13.5.


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

I will be testing a 17.5, 13.5, and a brushed stock this Weds. 13.5's are definitely better than 27t brushed. 17.5's might be a closer match. We'll see!


----------

